# Lynnhaven Inlet boating



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

I have a 16 ft aluminum Vhull Tracker with 10HP Yamaha. If I launch out of Lynnhaven, how far out can I go towards the CBBT safely?


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

It all depends man. I have an 18 foot center console and she can take some water but we put in at Lynnhaven a while back and we couldnt even get out into the bay it was so rough. But then Ive seen days where I head out to Seagull and then when we get out onto the bridge it'll be dead flat calm seas. So the best way to know how far out you can get is to just go and try.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Tracker*

HI Would you take this boat out to the first island of the CBBT?

http://www.trackerboats.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.boat&nav=15&boat=1121


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

I would be very careful taking a boat that small out to the first island. On a good day you would make it out and back, but having left Lynnhaven in dead flat water to be attempting to return in 4 to 5 foot swells, I an tell you that for a 21 foot cuddy the ride can still be rough.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Depends. 

How fast can you bail?
How well can you hold down lunch?
Do you tread water easily?
Can you afford to buy another one?
How large are your cojones?

I've seen that boat (and smaller) out there.
Pick your days VERY carefully.
File a flight plan.
Wear you life jacket.
Good luck.

On the other hand, I'm looking for a Play Pal.

18.5 Bowrider w/130HP I/O & an electric bilge pump. LOL


----------

